# New Rogers Iphone pricing for exisiting customers!



## val23 (Jun 29, 2008)

Apparently, all existing customers now pay the 199$ for the 8Gb and 299$ for the 16Gb regardless of your Tier. Here is the forum discussing this: http://howardforums.com/showthread.php?t=1412605

I wonder for those who paid much higher in their respective Tiers can get credited.


----------



## mikeinmontreal (Oct 13, 2005)

Thanks. I called on behalf of the wife and it's $100 less than before. $249 + $35 activation because she's under the $31.


----------



## CaptainCode (Jun 4, 2006)

Hmm. I just called Rogers today asking about getting a new iPhone because the phone I bought last through Rogers was 3 years ago. They said $249+$35 activation fee. Rogers warehouse was out of stock so I didn't end up getting one anyways.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Was here, too:

http://www.ehmac.ca/ipod-itunes-iph...ing-customers-all-upgrades-now-199-299-a.html


----------



## val23 (Jun 29, 2008)

niceee... just got 100$ off!


----------



## J-Money (Jul 30, 2005)

val23, did you mean you just got credited? If so, I'm gonna have to call tomorrow...


----------



## val23 (Jun 29, 2008)

yeah... lady said it'll be credited on my next bill... 
hopefully there are no mess ups.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

This was the original iPhone HUP pricing by tiers:

8GB
HUP Tier 1: 349+35Admin +tax - 50 bill credit
HUP Tier 2: 324+35Admin +tax - 50 bill credit
HUP Tier 3: 249+35Admin +tax - 50 bill credit
HUP Tier 4: 249+NOAdmin +tax - 50 bill credit
HUP Tier 5: 224+NOAdmin +tax - 50 bill credit

16GB
HUP Tier 1: 449+35Admin +tax - 50 bill credit
HUP Tier 2: 424+35Admin +tax - 50 bill credit
HUP Tier 3: 349+35Admin +tax - 50 bill credit
HUP Tier 4: 349+NOAdmin +tax - 50 bill credit
HUP Tier 5: 324+NOAdmin +tax - 50 bill credit

*if you don't meet promotional requirements prior to upgrading to the iPhone - you will not get the the $50 bill credit


Are we saying that this is all thrown out the window?


----------



## slicecom (Jun 13, 2008)

Well that kind of sucks. I was already teir 5 HUP so this wont save me a penny. 

Basically this means that there was no point in me suffering for 3 years with a POS Razr in fear of not being able to upgrade to the iPhone when it finally came to Canada.


----------



## MomentsofSanity (Jul 9, 2008)

Just got off the phone with Rogers and they credited my account $125+ tax based on this (Apparently they never did process the $50 rebate when I ordered). The rep even said "this isn't something we want out in the public" and asked where I heard about that.

I am so loving this site!


----------



## g.c.87 (Sep 20, 2007)

Just wondering if you still have to be upgrade eligible, or does all existing customers really means ALL existing customers? I'm going to be on the phone tomorrow for sure if that is the case.


----------



## retrocactus (Jun 17, 2003)

Just got off the phone with a CSR that didn't know anything about it...will try again tomorrow.


----------



## a7mc (Dec 30, 2002)

According to the 5 people I spoke to at Rogers, the pricing is exactly the same. I even went as far as calling retentions and threatening to cancel (I was within the 30 days/30 minutes). They insisted the phone is still $349 for Tier 1 and told me to bring the phone back for a refund if I wanted to cancel. They wouldn't budge.

A7


----------



## MomentsofSanity (Jul 9, 2008)

a7mc said:


> According to the 5 people I spoke to at Rogers, the pricing is exactly the same. I even went as far as calling retentions and threatening to cancel (I was within the 30 days/30 minutes). They insisted the phone is still $349 for Tier 1 and told me to bring the phone back for a refund if I wanted to cancel. They wouldn't budge.
> 
> A7


Are they quoting you that price for an 8GB or 16GB phone? IF it's the 16 it fits in as the pricing would be $349 -50 rebate if your voice plan is over $30. If it's the 8 I don't know what to tell you. All I did last night was briefly mention the new upgrade policy as I read it here and the guy immediately said he would see what he could do and credited the difference. Already appeared in my balance on the Rogers site as well.


----------



## a7mc (Dec 30, 2002)

MomentsofSanity said:


> Are they quoting you that price for an 8GB or 16GB phone? IF it's the 16 it fits in as the pricing would be $349 -50 rebate if your voice plan is over $30. If it's the 8 I don't know what to tell you. All I did last night was briefly mention the new upgrade policy as I read it here and the guy immediately said he would see what he could do and credited the difference. Already appeared in my balance on the Rogers site as well.


It was for the 8GB.

I guess you should consider yourself lucky then. 

A7


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

I have to return my iPhone and get a new one in order to save the $113 dollars.

I told them, I'd do that if that's the only way.


----------



## slicecom (Jun 13, 2008)

gmark2000 said:


> I have to return my iPhone and get a new one in order to save the $113 dollars.
> 
> I told them, I'd do that if that's the only way.


I wouldn’t do it. Chances of you getting a flawless new iPhone (no dust under the screen, no cracks, flush bezel, no bubbles in plastic, no broken buttons) seem to be around 50/50. Not worth the risk in my opinion. Then again my 16GB iPhone was $299 from day one…


----------



## val23 (Jun 29, 2008)

slicecom said:


> I wouldn’t do it. Chances of you getting a flawless new iPhone (no dust under the screen, no cracks, flush bezel, no bubbles in plastic, no broken buttons) seem to be around 50/50. Not worth the risk in my opinion. Then again my 16GB iPhone was $299 from day one…


you don't have to return your phone for the 100$ discount. Its credit.


----------



## CaptainCode (Jun 4, 2006)

mikeinmontreal said:


> Thanks. I called on behalf of the wife and it's $100 less than before. $249 + $35 activation because she's under the $31.


I just got the same price. I gave in and want the 3G phone with GPS now after using Maps yesterday for navigation. It still worked fairly well but not as good as real GPS.

I've been with Rogers for 3-4 years and they still wouldn't let me have one for $199 since my plan is under $30. But $50 one time is less than upping my plan by $10+/mo for 3 years.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Okay, I called again but went through retentions (per Howard Forums). I got the $113 credit for my iPhone! Don't have to worry about sending it in.


----------



## doubles87 (Jul 15, 2008)

I just upgraded today three days early on tier one and got the 16gb for 349 (voice under 30) with no admin fee sick deal I must say


----------



## a7mc (Dec 30, 2002)

Just an update...

Tried calling again today. They still don't know about the different pricing. They are still insisting that the pricing did not change, and would not credit me the difference in hardware.

However... this time they offered to lower my bill by $10 a month in compensation. So I guess I ended up with a better deal in the long run. Good enough for me. 

A7


----------



## DS (Oct 7, 2004)

Just got credited right now. First try.

I got a really friendly lady on the line, she put me on hold for a few minutes and came back with my credit.

I ordered July 12th.

Lol. It's funny but in all honesty, what kind of crap is changing the policy a couple weeks after and screwing all the early upgraders and the ones that actually had a year of revenue before their hardware upgrade as opposed to the 3 months now. All of us should be getting credited without hassle.


----------



## CaptainCode (Jun 4, 2006)

Is your voice plan over $30? My total play is over $30 but not the voice plan. I'll have to see whether I can get the $50 credit from $249 to $199 since this just changed.


----------



## adagio (Aug 23, 2002)

After reading this thread my daughter just called customer relations. She was given a $100 credit with no hassle at all.


----------

